# Persian: آبمان رفت



## alipasha

.آبمان رفت
Is it a correct sentence? I wanna say our water is gone, there's a water cut.


----------



## mannoushka

As in “no more tap water, because it has been turned off at the source by the water authority”?

Could you consider these:
آب نیست
آب قطع شد
They are common ways to put it.

For my cultural background, your suggestion carries connotations of some disgrace having befallen the speaker.

Nevertheless, I would say that strictly speaking there is nothing incorrect about آب‌مان رفت. It sounds quaint to the ear in the actual context. So if you prefer it by all means do use it, in my view.


----------



## alipasha

mannoushka said:


> As in “no more tap water, because it has been turned off at the source by the water authority”?
> 
> Could you consider these:
> آب نیست
> آب قطع شد
> They are common ways to put it.
> 
> For my cultural background, your suggestion carries connotations of some disgrace having befallen the speaker.
> 
> Nevertheless, I would say that strictly speaking there is nothing incorrect about آب‌مان رفت. It sounds quaint to the ear in the actual context. So if you prefer it by all means do use it, in my view.


Thank you very much


----------



## Mnemon

alipasha said:


> .آبمان رفت
> Is it a correct sentence? I wanna say our water is gone, there's a water cut.


It's unidiomatic. No native speaker, I would imagine, ever say something like that. Unless they wanted to sound poetic or humorous.


----------



## PersoLatin

alipasha said:


> آبمان رفت
> Is it a correct sentence? I wanna say our water is gone, there's a water cut.


Hi alipasha, can you provide the context for this please?


----------



## mannoushka

To be clear, آب‌ِمان, our water, is fine. It is just that the verb رفت seems for some idiosyncratic reason to be exclusively reserved for whenever there is a power cut. بَرق always goes or is cut off, while آب doesn’t go, but either is non-existent or has, again, been cut off. But really the sentence آب رفت is such a summary yet sufficiently clear way of communicating what has happened to the mains water, I feel it just does not matter about the verb. The unidiomatic sentence is good enough to use, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Qureshpor

Is n't there a saying, آب آمد تیمم برخاست? In that case if water can come, then it can surely go too!


----------



## PersoLatin

Qureshpor said:


> آب آمد تیمم برخاست


I've never heard this before but I understand what it is saying, “the real thing has turned up, ditch the replacement”, reference to the ablution before prayer and using earth for that purpose when water is not available.

Forum rules state that context for a question has to be provided, with this we’ve had nothing, second guessing can be fun but it is frustrating.


----------



## taraa

PersoLatin said:


> I've never heard this before but I understand what it is saying, “the real thing has turned up, ditch the replacement”, reference to the ablution before prayer and using earth for that purpose when water is not available.
> 
> Forum rules state that context for a question has to be provided, with this we’ve had nothing, second guessing can be fun but it is frustrating.


Many thanks for your great explanations.  
Sorry, can I ask explain the following?


PersoLatin said:


> reference to the ablution before prayer


----------



## PersoLatin

^^Ablution is the washing of parts of body as a religious act before prayer, وضو گرفتن in Persian.


----------



## taraa

PersoLatin said:


> ^^Ablution is the washing of parts of body as ia religious act before prayer, وضو گرفتن in Persian.


Aha, thank you sooo much.


----------



## mannoushka

PersoLatin, the background is,  the water mains has been cut off at the source.


----------



## PersoLatin

mannoushka said:


> PersoLatin, the background is, the water mains has been cut off at the source.


I appreciate you provided several options and the likeliest context is what you state above, but that’s not how these sessions are supposed to work, I’m still not sure which was the context, from the reply.


----------



## alipasha

PersoLatin said:


> Hi alipasha, can you provide the context for this please?


Thank you PersoLatin, As mannoushka stated, what I mean is tap water has been turned off temporarily by the water authority.


----------



## Mnemon

alipasha said:


> .آبمان رفت





mannoushka said:


> The unidiomatic sentence is good enough to use, in my humble opinion.


That unidiomatic sentence would be quite likely to prompt the reply from me, "where did your water go?" "آبت کجا رفت"! 
It kind of reminds me of the comedy "شب‌های برره".


----------



## PersoLatin

alipasha said:


> Thank you PersoLatin, As mannoushka stated, what I mean is tap water has been turned off temporarily by the water authority.


In that case you can’t say آبمان رفت (as mannoushka has already mentioned), you would normally say آبمان قطع شد.

Decades ago when electricity was new, it was supplied to houses only in the evenings and when the supplier turned off the power & you were still using your only light bulb in the house you’d specifically say برق رفت but when you knew there was no power you’d say برق نیست.


----------



## truce

آب رفتن = To shrink
آب قطعه، آب نیست = There is no water
برق رفته، برقا رفته، برق قطعه، برق نیست = The light is out, power outage, power failure, blackout, there is no power
گاز قطعه، گاز نیست = There is no gas
تلفن قطعه = There is a telephone outage
اینترنت قطعه = There is an internet outage


----------

